# su geht nicht

## max

Hallo Leute,

wenn ich als root 

```
su username
```

eingebe klappt es. Wenn ich als USer  *Quote:*   

> su

  eingebe, um root zu werden geht es nicht!

```

max@max max $ su

Password:

su: Permission denied

Sorry.

max@max max $

```

(sorry, hostname ist im Moment noch gleich Username *g*)

Ach Permissions:

```
max@max max $ ls -la /bin/su

-rwsr-xr-x    1 root     root        22352 07-18 21:25 /bin/su

```

ist doch ok, oder?

Jemand eine Idee?

----------

## Larde

Der User, der su benutzen soll, muß Mitglied der Gruppe "wheel" sein.

Gruß,

Larde.

----------

## Beforegod

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=9104

Bitte Suchen Funktion benutzen!

----------

## batnator

Hallo,

nur Nutzer welche zu der Gruppe wheel gehören dürfen den su Befehl überhaupt ausführen

```
/etc/group

wheel::10:root,max

```

Die Syntax des su Befehls wäre folgende:

```
su - nutzername
```

 um zu dem angegebenen Nutzer zu wechseln und den Loginprozess zu durchlaufen (.bashrc etc) oder

```
su nutzername
```

 ohne den Loginprozess

greetings

----------

## max

alles klar.

habt dank!

gruss Max

----------

## Auka

Hallo allerseits,

Interessant, an just diesem Problem habe ich heute auch gut eine Stunde gekaut. Bis ich dann irgendwann selbst nach zig strace und ltrace etc. feststellte, dass mein User - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - nicht (mehr!) in wheel war.

Glaube, ich hätte doch besser mal gleich hier im Forum suchen sollen...  :Wink: 

----------

